# Worming/Vaccination Schedule



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

I am new to cows and just have two young jersey/holstein cross heifers. The girls are 6 months old, recently weaned, and seem to be doing great. I would like input on a vaccination/worming schedule. I just want to ensure I have healthy cows. I've raised goats for years so am very comfortable with them, but like I said, the cows are new. So, how often do you worm? What type of vaccinations do I need to give and how often? The girls are on pasture (of course), have free-choice hay, and get grain daily. I am in Northern Middle TN if that matters. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Oh happy day! Someone wants to vaccinate and worm their weanlings! And they have free-choice hay, daily grain, and pasture! Hiddensprings, you've made my day.

Do you have a large animal vet? Do you have a county extension agent? The LA vet is your best consultant for vaccinations, especially if they've not had anything up to this point. If you plan to milk them at some point in the future, they should have a brucellosis vaccination (must be given by a veterinarian). Your vet might suggest other things, in addition to this. (Ours receive: BoviShield Gold FP5+L5, Ultra-Choice 7, rabies, and the brucellosis vaccination). They also get boosters on the BoviShield Gold and Ultra-Choice 7 (in the spring, they receive Vision 7 20/20 with pinkeye). 

Worming: If they've never been wormed before, they probably need it, but it wouldn't hurt to take a fecal sample to the vet for analysis. We use Dectomax Injectable or pour-on.

Please confirm what yours need with your vet or extension agent. Hope this helps!


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Be sure they need wormed before worming. I have lovely well-grown two year olds that have never been wormed. If they were not born on your place, you probably want to worm them.
Your local vet should be able to reccomend your vaccinations, as many or as few as you want to give.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

G. Seddon said:


> Oh happy day! Someone wants to vaccinate and worm their weanlings! And they have free-choice hay, daily grain, and pasture! Hiddensprings, you've made my day.


Glad I made your day. :happy: These girls are very sweet and I always make sure I have healthy & happy livestock. I figure if they get the best I can afford, it is cheaper then having to have a vet out all of the time for sick animals. 

Yes, I do have a large animal vet that visits my farm once a year to vaccinate the horses and dogs. He is my consultant for my goats but I give them all of their vaccinations and wormings. I'll give him a call and ask him to stop by when he is in the area and check out the girls.


----------

